# Where did my kernel sources go?

## Biker

I just emerged gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r6 ...

Heh!  :Wink:  Can't fint it. Looked in /usr/src , but can only find /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4 and that is with todays date (26 Nov).

The 2.6.9-r4 kernel was actually installed and compiled on Nov 14 on this system. But it seems as the 2.6.9-r6 ebuild installed in the 2.6.9-r4 directory. (Huh?)

Several files in /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4 now have the new date 26 Nov.

Luckily, it seems that I havent lost my kernel .config since it still has the old date of 14 Nov.

Now, is this working as designed?

Biker

----------

## genstef

Please try a "qpkg -l gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6".

----------

## Biker

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Please try a "qpkg -l gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6".

 

```
qpkg -nc -l gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6
```

[code:1:fd260a79db]

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6

CONTENTS:

/usr

/usr/src

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/cmservice.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/cmservice.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/internal.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/kafstimod.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/kafstimod.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/callback.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/errors.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/kafsasyncd.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/kafsasyncd.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/cell.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/cell.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/super.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/mntpt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/mount.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/vlocation.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/main.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/misc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/types.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/server.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/server.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/vnode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/vnode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/vlclient.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/vlclient.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/fsclient.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/fsclient.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/cache.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/transport.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/volume.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/afs/volume.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bfs/bfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/efs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat/misc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat/fatfs_syms.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat/cache.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fat/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/extent.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/hfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/mdb.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/part_tbl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/hfs_fs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/brec.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/trans.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/sysdep.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/catalog.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/bfind.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/bnode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/string.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfs/btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd/revoke.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd/transaction.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd/journal.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd/recovery.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd/commit.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jbd/checkpoint.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_dmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_dmap.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_unicode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_unicode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_types.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_filsys.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_imap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_imap.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/resize.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_lock.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_inode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_xattr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_acl.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_debug.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_debug.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_logmgr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_logmgr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_incore.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_defragfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_superblock.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_xtree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_xtree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_dtree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_dtree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/endian24.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_txnmgr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_txnmgr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_umount.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_extent.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_extent.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_uniupr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/xattr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_dinode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_mount.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_metapage.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jfs/jfs_metapage.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/callback.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/callback.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/mount_clnt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/callback_proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/unlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfs2xdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfs3xdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfs4xdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/direct.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/pagelist.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfs4renewd.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/read.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/callback_xdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/idmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfs3proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/delegation.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/delegation.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfs4state.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfs4proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/write.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfs/nfsroot.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp1250.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp1251.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp1255.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_base.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_ascii.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_utf8.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_koi8-r.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_koi8-u.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp437.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp737.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp775.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp850.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp852.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp855.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp857.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp860.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp861.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp862.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp863.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp864.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp865.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp866.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp869.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp874.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp932.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp936.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp949.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_cp950.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_koi8-ru.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_euc-jp.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-13.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-14.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-15.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-2.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-3.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-4.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-5.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-6.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-7.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-9.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/udftime.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/ialloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/crc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/unicode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/udf_i.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/fsync.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/ecma_167.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/misc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/udf_sb.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/partition.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/udfend.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/osta_udf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/udfdecl.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/balloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/truncate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/lowlevel.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/udf/directory.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/ialloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/cylinder.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/swab.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/util.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/util.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/balloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/truncate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ufs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_trace.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_trace.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_macros.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_macros.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans_inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_mount.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_mount.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_refcache.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_ialloc_btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_ialloc_btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_da_btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_da_btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_fsops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_fsops.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_dquot_item.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_dquot_item.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_qm_bhv.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_trans_dquot.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_qm_stats.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_qm_stats.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_qm_syscalls.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_dquot.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_dquot.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_qm.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_qm.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/quota/xfs_quota_priv.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans_extfree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_data.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_data.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_behavior.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_behavior.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_types.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_log_recover.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_log_recover.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_alloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_alloc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_leaf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_leaf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_block.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_block.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_utils.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_utils.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_sf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_sf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_itable.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_itable.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_node.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_node.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_rtalloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_rtalloc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans_ail.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans_buf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_vfsops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_log_priv.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/ktrace.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/ktrace.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/debug.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/debug.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/qsort.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/qsort.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/move.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/move.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/uuid.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/support/uuid.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_attr_sf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_bmap_btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_bmap_btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_acl.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_bit.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_bit.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_cap.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_inode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_mac.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_log.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_log.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_iomap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_iomap.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans_space.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_alloc_btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_alloc_btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_arch.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_attr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_attr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_bmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_bmap.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_clnt.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir2.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir_leaf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir_leaf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_inode_item.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_inode_item.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_iget.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_qmops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_iocore.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_imap.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_inum.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_attr_leaf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_attr_leaf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dfrag.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dfrag.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_ialloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_ialloc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dmapi.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_extfree_item.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_extfree_item.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dmops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_quota.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_buf_item.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_buf_item.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_vnodeops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_rename.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans_item.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_ag.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_fs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_sb.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_rw.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_rw.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_trans_priv.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/sv.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_globals.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_globals.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_super.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_version.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_sysctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_sysctl.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_vnode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_vnode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_ioctl32.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_ioctl32.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_buf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_buf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_lrw.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_lrw.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_vfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_vfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/kmem.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/kmem.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_aops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/mutex.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_cred.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/sema.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/spin.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_fs_subr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_fs_subr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/time.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_iops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_iops.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/mrlock.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_linux.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dinode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_error.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_error.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xfs/xfs_dir_sf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/dir_f.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/dir_f.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/map.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/adfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/dir_fplus.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/dir_fplus.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/adfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/Changes

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/amigaffs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/affs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/TODO

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/io.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/io.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/debug.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/attribute.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/endian.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/befs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/super.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/linuxvfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/datastream.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/datastream.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/ChangeLog

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/inode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/befs_fs_types.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/befs/btree.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/TODO

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifs_unicode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifs_unicode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifsglob.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifs_fs_sb.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/md4.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/md5.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/md5.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/README

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/connect.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/fcntl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/ntlmssp.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/asn1.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/rfc1002pdu.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/netmisc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifsencrypt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifsfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifsfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/link.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/misc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifs_debug.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifs_debug.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifsproto.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifspdu.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifssmb.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/smbdes.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/smberr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/nterr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/nterr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/AUTHORS

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/cifs_uniupr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/CHANGES

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/transport.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/smbencrypt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cifs/xattr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/cnode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/upcall.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/pioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/coda_linux.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/sysctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/cache.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/coda/psdev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/ialloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/acl.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/ext2.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/fsync.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/xattr_user.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/CHANGES

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/balloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/xattr_trusted.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/xattr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/xattr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext2/xattr_security.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/ialloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/acl.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/hash.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/fsync.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/xattr_user.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/balloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/xattr_trusted.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/xattr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/xattr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ext3/xattr_security.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/ea.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/map.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/dnode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/hpfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/name.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/dentry.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/buffer.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/alloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/anode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/hpfs_fn.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hpfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/intrep.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/intrep.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/jffs_proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/jffs_proc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/jffs_fm.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/jffs_fm.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs/inode-v23.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/export.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/vfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfs4acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfs3xdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfs4xdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfs4idmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/lockd.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/stats.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/auth.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfsfh.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfscache.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfsctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfs3proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfssvc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfsxdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfs4state.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfs4proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsd/nfsproc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/collate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/collate.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/debug.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/debug.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/bitmap.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/attrib.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/attrib.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/unistr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/dir.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/mft.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/mft.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/mst.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/lcnalloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/lcnalloc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/quota.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/quota.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/logfile.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/logfile.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/upcase.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/malloc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/endian.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/compress.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/aops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/ntfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/sysctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/sysctl.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/types.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/time.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/ChangeLog

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/index.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/index.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/inode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/volume.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ntfs/layout.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/kcore.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/proc_misc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/task_nommu.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/base.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/task_mmu.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/generic.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/kmsg.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/proc_tty.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/root.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/array.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/inode-alloc.txt

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/proc/proc_devtree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/README

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/fsync.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/truncate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/qnx4/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/ialloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/INTRO

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/sysv.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/CHANGES

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/balloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/ChangeLog

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysv/itree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/vfat

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/vfat/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/vfat/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/quota_v1.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/quota_v2.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/exportfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/exportfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/exportfs/expfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/tail_conversion.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/resize.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/README

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/lbalance.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/item_ops.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/journal.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/objectid.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/stree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/hashes.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/ibalance.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/xattr_acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/prints.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/xattr_user.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/procfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/xattr_trusted.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/xattr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/do_balan.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/reiserfs/xattr_security.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/block_dev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/aio.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bio.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devfs/base.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devfs/util.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hppfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hppfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hppfs/hppfs_kern.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/TODO

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/gc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/fs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/compr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/compr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/nodelist.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/nodelist.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/nodemgmt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/LICENCE

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/histo_mips.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/compr_zlib.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/compr_rtime.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/compr_rubin.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/compr_rubin.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/background.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/erase.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/malloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/os-linux.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/readinode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/comprtest.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/read.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/scan.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/histo.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/wbuf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/README.Locking

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/pushpull.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/writev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/build.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/jffs2/write.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/export.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/compress.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/zisofs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/joliet.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/rock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/rock.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/util.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/isofs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/mon.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/svc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/xdr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/svclock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/svcproc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/lockd_syms.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/svcsubs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/host.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/xdr4.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/clntlock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/svc4proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/svcshare.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/lockd/clntproc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/itree_common.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/itree_v1.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/itree_v2.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/minix.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/minix/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/ncpsign_kernel.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/ncpsign_kernel.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/ncplib_kernel.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/ncplib_kernel.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/getopt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/getopt.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/mmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/sock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ncpfs/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/msdos

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/msdos/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/msdos/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ramfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ramfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ramfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/romfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/romfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/romfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/getopt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/getopt.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/request.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/request.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/sock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/smbiod.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/cache.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/ChangeLog

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/smb_debug.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/smbfs/proto.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/bin.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/mount.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/sysfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/group.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/sysfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/dcache.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/quota.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/filesystems.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/compat_ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/dquot.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/binfmt_aout.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/libfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/binfmt_em86.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/char_dev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/binfmt_flat.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fcntl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/devfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/devfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/efi.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/efi.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/ibm.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/ibm.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/ldm.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/ldm.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/mac.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/mac.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/osf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/osf.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/sgi.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/sgi.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/sun.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/sun.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/msdos.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/msdos.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/acorn.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/acorn.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/amiga.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/amiga.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/atari.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/atari.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/check.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/check.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/ultrix.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/partitions/ultrix.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/locks.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/eventpoll.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fs-writeback.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/binfmt_misc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/attr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/autofs_i.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/init.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/root.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/waitq.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/dirhash.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devpts

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devpts/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devpts/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devpts/xattr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devpts/xattr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/devpts/xattr_security.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cramfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cramfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cramfs/uncompress.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cramfs/README

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/cramfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/mbcache.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/compat.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/fifo.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/mpage.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/exec.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/squashfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/squashfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/squashfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/dnotify.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hostfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hostfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hostfs/hostfs_kern.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hostfs/hostfs_user.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hostfs/hostfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/bad_inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_immed.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_inode.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_fshead.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_fshead.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_kcompat.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_lookup.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_dir.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_olt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_olt.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_extern.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_bmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/freevxfs/vxfs_subr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/open.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/pipe.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/seq_file.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/select.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/buffer.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/hfsplus_fs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/unicode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/part_tbl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/hfsplus_raw.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/brec.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/super.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/tables.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/options.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/catalog.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/extents.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/bfind.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/wrapper.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/bnode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hfsplus/btree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/stat.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xattr_acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/namespace.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/dir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/emd.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/notes

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/specs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/README-WIP.txt

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/mangle.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/namei.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/rdir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/umsdos/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/file_table.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/Kconfig.binfmt

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hugetlbfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hugetlbfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/hugetlbfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/binfmt_script.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/binfmt_elf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/binfmt_som.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/dcookies.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/nfsctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/expire.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/autofs_i.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/symlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/init.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/root.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/waitq.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/autofs4/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/Kconfig.orig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/direct-io.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/posix_acl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/xattr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/read_write.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/readdir.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/openpromfs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/openpromfs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/fs/openpromfs/inode.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/filemap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/pdflush.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/vmalloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/prio_tree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/shmem.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/mincore.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/page_io.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/madvise.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/fadvise.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/readahead.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/mlock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/highmem.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/tiny-shmem.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/mprotect.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/swap_state.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/page_alloc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/msync.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/mmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/fremap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/nommu.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/rmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/slab.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/swap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/vmscan.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/hugetlb.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/thrash.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/mremap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/swapfile.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/oom_kill.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/truncate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/page-writeback.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/mempool.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/mempolicy.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/bootmem.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/mm/memory.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/msg.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/sem.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/shm.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/compat_mq.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/compat.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/msgutil.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/util.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/util.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/ipc/mqueue.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/gen_crc32table.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/crc32.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/kobject.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/bitmap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/div64.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/ctype.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/idr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/int_sqrt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/dec_and_lock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/bust_spinlocks.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/rwsem.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/parser.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/libcrc32c.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/errno.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/crc32defs.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/kref.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/Kconfig.debug

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/extable.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/cmdline.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/vsprintf.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/rwsem-spinlock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/rbtree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/infblock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/infblock.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/infutil.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/infutil.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_sync.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_syms.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/infcodes.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/infcodes.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/inffast.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/inffast.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_inflate/inflate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/crc-ccitt.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/dump_stack.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_deflate

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_deflate/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_deflate/deflate_syms.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_deflate/deflate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_deflate/deftree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/zlib_deflate/defutil.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/iomap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/string.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/radix-tree.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/lib/inflate.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/fc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/tr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/p8022.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/p8023.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/sysctl_net_802.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/fddi.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/hippi.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/802/psnap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/lec.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/lec.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/mpc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/mpc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/pvc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/raw.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/svc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/resources.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/resources.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/lec_arpc.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/atm_misc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/ipcommon.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/ipcommon.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/addr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/addr.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/clip.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/br2684.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/common.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/common.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/signaling.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/signaling.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/mpoa_proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/mpoa_caches.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/mpoa_caches.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/protocols.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/pppoatm.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/atm/ioctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx/sysctl_net_ipx.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx/ipx_route.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx/ipx_proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx/af_ipx.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipx/ChangeLog

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/key

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/key/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/key/af_key.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_input.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_station.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_if.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_c_ac.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_c_ev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_c_st.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_conn.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_core.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_s_ac.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_s_ev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_s_st.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/af_llc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_pdu.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_sap.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_output.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/llc/llc_output.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_route.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_dev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_out.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_timer.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/sysctl_net_x25.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_link.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_in.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_proc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_subr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/x25_facilities.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/x25/af_x25.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_addr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/TODO

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_std_subr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_in.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_ip.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_subr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_iface.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_std_in.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/af_ax25.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_ds_timer.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_std_timer.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/sysctl_net_ax25.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_dev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_ds_in.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_out.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_route.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_uid.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_ds_subr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ax25/ax25_timer.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/dv.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/net-sysfs.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/dev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/dst.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/scm.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/filter.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/skbuff.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/wireless.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/gen_stats.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/gen_estimator.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/flow.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/netpoll.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/sysctl_net_core.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/datagram.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/sock.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/utils.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/link_watch.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/ethtool.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/dev_mcast.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/neighbour.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/pktgen.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/netfilter.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/stream.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/iovec.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/core/rtnetlink.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lblcr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_proto_esp.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sched.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_proto_tcp.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_proto_udp.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/Kconfig

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_proto_ah.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_conn.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_core.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lblc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_proto_icmp.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_app.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_ctl.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_est.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_ftp.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sed.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_wlc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_wrr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_proto.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sync.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_xmit.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_dh.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_lc.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_nq.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_rr.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipvs/ip_vs_sh.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ip_gre.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/devinet.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/fib_lookup.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ip_input.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/xfrm4_input.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/Makefile

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4/net/ipv4/ipcomp.c

/usr/s

----------

## Biker

Well, the forum doesn't seem to like such a long post, but it should give an idea.

If you really would need the full output, send me an e-mail address as a private message and I'll e-mail it to you.

Thanks for caring

Biker

----------

## dsd

sorry... we've been having one hard time with the portage internals that deal with our kernel package installation over the last few days.

once we became aware of this issue we spent a few hours trying to figure out what was going on and fixed it. so, just re run "emerge sync" and try again.

sorry for the inconvenience, me and johnm stayed up pretty late trying to solve this.

please let me know if its fixed after a sync

----------

## sven-tek

thanks for solving it

----------

## Biker

 *dsd wrote:*   

> please let me know if its fixed after a sync

 

That made the difference. Thanks for your help.

Regards

Biker

----------

